# Fitbit challenge/rs



## Mucker86 (Oct 17, 2017)

I've had a fitbit for 2.5 years now and I love daily and weekly challenges. Although I'm already in some groups that challenge frequently I thought it would be fun to compete with other diabetics from this forum in a friendly manner. 

Who fancies a challenge?


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Mucker. A challenge sounds to aggressive for me, my Fitbit is my Electrical Friend, ( I shave my wrist hairs, to get better readings, that's a challenge) I rest my Fitbit on a Saturday morning to do the horses, hoping to get Seven Winners, that's a Challenge. Having read the Dashboard Boards Challenges, I have a feeling you have something different in mind. My Fitbit challenge is to try and understand and input MACRONS on" what have you eaten today"  I was hoping you would get a response to your thread, I would be totally lost without my Friendly Fitbit. Maybe a less aggressive heading and less of a challenge, would be better, something on the lines of "DOING SOMETHING NICE WITH YOUR FITBIT. lol Cheers best of luck clive55555


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2017)

I’ve put a Fitbit on my Christmas and birthday list and look forward to using it, but I’m not sure I would want to compete. For me it would be about meeting my own targets. I would be more than happy to cheer you on in beating your personal best though!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 25, 2017)

There's a fair few people with Fitbits on here.  I've not got one myself so I've no real idea how far I'm walking each day.  I've got the Garmin which I use on the bike and that's enough data to keep me occupied without information overload.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 25, 2017)

I had a Fitbit One for a couple of years, until I lost it recently on holiday. To begin with I found it very addictive and would be quite upset if I was out for a walk or run and realised I'd left it at home...which wasn't often as sadly I'd usually go back for it. I even clipped it to my trainer when on exercise bike, so that the exercise would be registered...how sad is that, I'd still done the exercise!? I set my own challenges. What has suprised me, having lost it, is that I haven't rushed out to replace it, I will, but now I have an idea of how much I do, without having to look at the little gadget every few hours.

As @clive555555  said, maybe a slightly different thread might be good. Perhaps where people could post their own challenges met? Sorry, it's not for me, only competitive with myself...and I sometimes come second even then.


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> As @clive555555  ..Sorry, it's not for me, only competitive with myself...and I sometimes come second even then.



Trying to post the LOL emoticon but it disappears, or can anyone else see it?


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 25, 2017)

I too have recently bought a Fitbit but I didn't respond to this thread because I didn't want to compete. I know what my own goals are, I don't really want to have a competition. That said, mutual encouragement and advice on exercise and diet are always welcome!


----------

